# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  ¿que pueden hacer los microorganismos eficaces (em1-emcompost) en nuestra agricultura?

## kscastaneda

*¿QUE PUEDEN HACER LOS MICROORGANISMOS EFICACES POR
NUESTRA AGRICULTURA? 
INTRODUCCION*El primer problema que los humanos debemos superar es el de la comida. El segundo es
el del medio ambiente. ¿Como lo hacemos?. Existe la fuerte creencia de que el concepto
radica en la posibilidad de tratar al planeta y a los ecosistemas de una manera holística.
Revisando los desarrollos logrados en la segunda mitad del siglo pasado, vemos un fenómeno significativo teniendo en cuenta que el objetivo era incrementar la producción de alimentos; esto se logro satisfactoriamente utilizando todos los recursos disponibles pero todo lo demás permaneció en el
olvido. Esto condujo a los actuales problemas. Mientras los seres humanos, en su misión de incrementar la producción de alimentos a cualquier costo, ignoraron y olvidaron el enlace
vital entre todos los ecosistemas : *LOS MICROORGANISMOS.***  
Estos pequeños organismos vivientes unen los desechos y las cadenas de producción de
alimentos para mantener los flujos de energía y nutrientes en movimiento a través del
ecosistema y sus seres vivos. 
Las plantas no tienen aparato digestivo. El intestino de las plantas es el suelo. Allí se
ponen a disposición de las plantas todos los nutrientes necesarios gracias a los microbios.
"La vida se halla en el intestino". Los microbios son los responsables de que se desarrolle
un sistema inmunológico en el intestino. *Construyen por sí mismos el sistema
inmunológico.*** La vida microbiana que se halla en el tubo digestivo de las plantas (el suelo) determinará
la colonización microbiana de la planta. La estructura microbiana de la planta determinará
a su vez la estructura microbiana del sistema digestivo de los seres vivos, que se
alimentan de las plantas. Las secreciones de estos seres vivos influyen a su vez la
estructura microbiana del suelo y así sucesivamente. De manera que todo en este mundo
está relacionado de una manera u otra con los microbios.
En este planeta no se desaprovecha ninguna materia. Todas las materias participan en el
ciclo de la vida. El catalizador de este ciclo de la vida es el suelo. El contenido de su
estructura microbiana determina la salud del mundo.* 
LA TECNOLOGIA EM*El principio fundamental de ésta tecnología fue la introducción de un grupo de
microorganismos benéficos, para mejorar la condición de los suelos, suprimir los
microorganismos putrefactivos (inductores de enfermedades), y mejorar la eficacia en la
utilización de la materia orgánica en los suelos.
El EM es una cultura mixta fermentada de microorganismos benéficos. Estos son
fundamentalmente bacterias productoras de ácido láctico, Bacterias fotosintéticas y
Levaduras. Estos microorganismos existen en la naturaleza, y son generalmente
utilizados en el procesamiento de alimentos, y como probióticos en animales. El cultivo de
EM contiene todas estas especies en un medio ácido y no contiene ningún organismo
modificado genéticamente.
Las investigaciones y los trabajos de campo en todos los continentes han demostrado que
la inoculación de cultivos de EM al ecosistema suelo/planta mejora la salud y la calidad de
los mismos, así como el crecimiento, rendimiento y calidad de los cultivos. Beneficios
similares han sido reportados al utilizar EM en los sistemas de producción animal.
El EM puede aumentar significativamente los efectos benéficos de un manejo correcto en
suelos y plantas, especialmente en agricultura orgánica. La solución (de EM) ayudará en
el proceso de descomposición de la materia orgánica a través de la fermentación, y
producirá ácidos orgánicos beneficiosos, sustancias bioactivas, aminoácidos, antibióticos
y vitaminas.
El ingrediente principal en éste proceso es la materia orgánica, la que es obtenida a
través del reciclado de los residuos de las cosechas, residuos verdes y excrementos de
animales. Este proceso lleva finalmente a incrementar la cantidad de humus en los suelos.
Sabemos que los microorganismos siempre han estado con nosotros hay quienes dicen
fueron los primeros habitantes de nuestro planeta, las vacunas que curan millones de
personas son hechas con microorganismos, ellos siempre estuvieron presentes
equilibrando la vida, y ellos aún pueden hacer mucho más, pueden restaurar lo que
estamos desequilibrando y pueden hacer mucho más por nosotros :· Pueden transformar la materia orgánica en aminoácidos, ácidos orgánicos,
enzimas, macroelementos, microelementos, antibióticos y antioxidantes. Es
importante entender que la materia orgánica se descompone por dos vías
OXIDACION  a través de bacterias oxidantes teniéndose como resultado ácido
butílico, metano, amoniaco, gas sulfhídrico y macro y microelementos disponibles a
largo plaza. En cambio por la vía FERMENTATIVA a través de los
microorganismos eficaces EM, tenemos como resultado aminoácidos, vitaminas,
enzimas, ácidos orgánicos, antibióticos y antioxidantes, con los macro y
microelementos disponibles en corto plazo. La lógica entonces que sabiendo que
toda fuente de nitrógeno se tiene que convertir en aminoácido para que sea
aprovechado por toda la planta al formarse proteínas, es lógico que si los
microorganismos eficaces se tragan y transforman todo residuo orgánico en
aminoácidos pues entonces reduciremos el uso de fuentes nitrogenadas sintéticas. · Estos microorganismos una vez inyectados en nuestro suelo o transportados en la
materia orgánica previamente inoculada con estos; lo que harán es trabajar para
nosotros desencadenando una serie de reacciones y liberando sus subproductos,
cada microorganismo en particular segrega ciertas sustancias muy útiles para
nosotros. Tenemos 03 principales microorganismos en los productos de la 
TECNOLOGIA JAPONESA EM :  
· Las bacterias ácido lácticas (Lactobacillus spp.) tienen la habilidad de suprimir microorganismos
causantes de enfermedades como fusarium, las cuales aparecen en sistemas de producción
continua. Estas producen acido láctico que es un compuesto altamente esterilizante, suprime
microorganismos nocivos y mejora la descomposición de la materia orgánica.
Promueven fermentación y descomposición de materiales como lignina y celulosa,
eliminando así los efectos indeseables de la materia orgánica no descompuesta.  
· Las bacterias fotosintéticas o fototrópicas (Rhodopseudomonas spp.), sintetizan sustancias útiles a partir de secreciones de raíces, materia orgánica y gases dañinos, usando la luz solar y el calor del suelo como fuentes de energía. Las substancias sintetizadas comprenden aminoácidos, ácidos
nucleicos, sustancias bioactivas y azúcares, promoviendo el crecimiento y desarrollo de las
plantas. Los metabolitos son absorbidos directamente por ellas, y actúan como substrato para incrementar la población de otros microorganismos benéficos.  
· Levaduras (Saccharomicetes spp.), sintetizan sustancias antimicrobiales y útiles
para el crecimiento de las plantas a partir de aminoácidos y azúcares secretados por
bacterias fotosintéticas, materia orgánica y raíces de las plantas. Las sustancias
bioactivas, como hormonas y enzimas, producidas por las levaduras, promueven la
división celular activa, sus secreciones son sustratos útiles para microorganismos
eficaces como bacterias ácido lácticas y actinomycetos.  
· Al acidificar el sustrato liberan los micronutrientes contenidos en estos; todos sabemos que si el pH están muy elevado o muy bajo los micronutrientes se ven bloqueados pues estos microorganimos trabajan para nosotros en ese aspecto manteniendo niveles óptimos de pH para la liberación de los mismos repercutiendo en un mejor desarrollo de nuestros cultivos.  · Asimismo estos microorganismos no le dan chance a los patógenos de desarrollarse porque compiten con ellos no dejándoles alimento, ni medio de vida al tragarse y transformar los residuos y excretas radiculares en elementos útiles para nuestra producción.  · Descontaminan nuestros suelos al degradar y bloquear los agroquímicos y fertilizantes sintéticos, detoxificando, bloqueando la oxidación porque como dijimos al inicio producen antioxidantes, cuando un suelo o medio de vida esta oxidado esto se traduce en deterioro celular, cuando un suelo o medio de vida esta antioxidado esto se traduce en transformación de un suelo enfermo a un suelo que
suprime enfermedades. También desalinizan nuestros suelos al haber microorganismos que utilizan las sales para sus procesos vitales.  · Otro beneficio de estos microorganismos es que a medida que vayamos empleándolos veremos como poco a poco y gradualmente nuestro terreno va mejorando física, química y biológicamente; nuestros cultivos incrementando su producción dependiendo menos de insumos externos sintéticos, mejorando la sanidad de nuestros cultivos y aprovechando al máximo nuestros recursos naturales con menor emisión de gases al ser consumidos por las bacterias contribuyendo esto a la salud de nosotros, la mejora del medio ambiente y sobre todo de nuestro querido planeta tierra.  *En resumen :* Estos microorganismos eficaces mediante su acción cambian la micro y
microflora de los suelos, y mejoran el equilibrio natural, de manera que los suelos
causantes de enfermedades se conviertan en suelos supresores de enfermedades y a
través de los efectos antioxidantes promueven la descomposición fermentativa de la
materia orgánica, descontaminan nuestro suelo y hacen más aprovechables nuestros
propios recursos. * 
ACTIVACION DEL PRODUCTO*Los microorganismos están en estado de latencia (durmiendo) deben ser despertados
(activados) alimentándolos con melaza así tenemos lo siguiente : Mezclar 1 lt de EM +
1kg de melaza + 18 litros de agua dejar bien tapado x 5 días y luego utilizar. Recuerde
que 1 litro de EM le rinde 20 litros de activado. *MODO DE USO DE LOS PRODUCTOS TECNOLOGIA EM : 
EM-1*Aplicación foliar en cultivos : 10 litros de EM-1
activado por cilindro 200 lt.
Aplicación al suelo : 10 litros de EM-1 activado por cilindro de 200 lt.
Frecuencia : Entre 2 a 4 aplicaciones según las necesidades del cultivo.* 
EM-COMPOST*DOSIS : 2-3 lt/ha previamente activado al suelo o cuello de planta = 40 a 60 de activado.
FRECUENCIA : Repetir a los 20 días de la 1ra.  *La vida es un cicloen un suelo sano crecerán plantas sanas, que a su vez
servirán de base para hombres y animales sanos.* **  *Si el suelo está enfermo, todos los demás seres vivos tendrán problemas.
Construyamos juntos una sociedad sostenible basada en la co-existencia y co-prosperidad, con información de calidad, seguridad, conveniencia, bajo costo y alta calidad**  
BIOFERTIL SACCarretera Industrial Nº 206  Telefax : 044-242863  Trujillonesmoncas@me.com* Temas similares: Tecnología EM Perú = Microorganismos Eficaces !!! Microorganismos eficaces - cultura em !!! Experiencias en producción de composta EM, biofermentos y tratamiento de aguas residuales con Microorganismos eficaces. Lambayeque - conferencia microorganismos eficaces en la agricultura, ganaderia y sociedad !!! ¿Pueden coexistir en armonía la agricultura y la minería en el Perú?

----------

